# No cockatiel for me ):



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

I sadly will not be getting Bonkers the tiel like I was going to ): The breeder is simply too far away, so I will need to find another breeder near here. No cockatiel breeders are near my city so, a tiel is out of question. I'm getting another bird though, for sure! Just not Bonkers the tiel ):


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*May I ask why you are so set on getting another bird?

From my personal experience, I will say that sometimes having just one bird is more rewarding. 
You can give that pet your undivided attention and love and truly develop a relationship.

I'd also be concerned since Ezio is displaying the obsessive regurgitation behavior and will need to be closely monitored.

http://talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

*


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

I wish you were closer. There are 3 teils here in Cincinnati that need a good home. They were posted on a neighborhood forum. It breaks my heart! But I have my hands full.


----------



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

Ezio has improved! I swapped her cage around and the problem was solved, she's still a bit bitey when I go to have her step up, but the bites have been disappearing too. I'm very set on another bird because I love animals. And I may be able to get a tiel after all, I found someone who is about an hour away with one!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great news that Ezio has been doing better . Keep up the good work, and keep working with her. Keeping a bird trained requires maintenance, and never really ends. 

Cockatiels are a very popular species, so it stands to reason that they are practically 'everywhere'. I'm sure there are breeders within reasonable distance from you, they just don't advertise. Have you taken a look on birdbreeders.com?


----------



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

I have! I've checked EVERYWHERE, most are at the very least 3 hours away, and I'm just turning 16 so my parents have to drive me, and they don't want to go too far. I found one an hour away! The ad just popped up, and I snatched my opportunity so, with things going according to plan, I should be getting a tiel on the 1st! And, it also happens to be a whiteface PIED tiel! I don't want to go with the name Bonkers for this one, It doesn't seem right. I'm thinking Mochi? But I've been looking for name suggestions as well


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great! I hope everything goes as planned :fingerx:. I love the white face mutations . I can't suggest a name because I'm lousy at suggesting names for others .


----------

